# The Plants v Zombies Thread--Join us for PvZ talk!



## yogini2

Something new regarding plants v zombies is coming August 2nd.  It's a "date worth saving".  Don't know if its an upgrade or a whole new game.  My favorite game by far.  I have it on my computer and the ipad.  Watch for August 2!!!!!!!!
Kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooh, I had to search on it, not much more than a tease now...

http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/07/09/rumor-plants-vs-zombies-announcement-sequel-coming-august-2/










Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

yogini2 said:


> Something new regarding plants v zombies is coming August 2nd. It's a "date worth saving". Don't know if its an upgrade or a whole new game. My favorite game by far. I have it on my computer and the ipad. Watch for August 2!!!!!!!!
> Kathy


Woohoo! Thanks for the info,yogini2. Can't wait!


----------



## yogini2

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ooh, I had to search on it, not much more than a tease now...
> 
> http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/07/09/rumor-plants-vs-zombies-announcement-sequel-coming-august-2/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


yes, no real information. I'm hoping is more than just expanding to give you what is already available on the computer. I could do all of those again, but I'd really like to get a whole new game with new zombies and new plants.
Kathy


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I'm having a hard enough time whooping the zombies in this one.  But looking forward to the next one.  I'm guessing a Golden Gate defense (I'm quite the detective with their sign LOL).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I'm guessing the Golden Gate, too.  Hearts, SF....  "I left my heart in San Francisco"  Hmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've split this into its own thread, as we are long overdue for a dedicated PvZ thread to talk strategy, etc.  (I think there was a thread about PvZ when the iPad first came out, but if so, it was so old I decided not to try to find it and resurrect it.

I'm sure those of us who have played through can give you some tips, Dawn.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

An 8 year old friend talked me into downloading the PvZ app last weekend. I have not played it yet. I don't want to start another addiction craze.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, it's soooo much fun.  

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, it's soooo much fun.
> 
> Betsy


I agree!   

What has worked well for me:

I buy the rake every chance I get. (It lasts 3 games/rounds.) It buys you time at the beginning of each game because it kills the first zombie -- gives you more time to plant more flowers to get more points to buy more stuff. 

I use the potato mine to kill the second zombie to buy more time. I plant it as close to the house as possible, as soon as the second zombie appears onscreen. Between that and the rake, I've bought myself quite a bit of time.

Anyone else have any strategies?


----------



## Jane917

Is there a site I can go to learn PvZ strategies? I have no idea what the game is about.


----------



## kindlemama

Jane917 said:


> Is there a site I can go to learn PvZ strategies? I have no idea what the game is about.


I don't know of one, but I'll look around for you later when I get a chance.

It's really not that hard of a game. I'm certainly no gamer (ha, ha), but I was able to beat it. (My 17 year-old son told me about it.)

Basically, you plant sunflowers to get points to buy your defenses/plants. The object of the game is to keep the zombies from reaching your house. They come at you in a straight line, so it's not like you need expert shooting skills or anything like that. (That would've been a deal breaker for me, ha, ha!) You pick and choose what your defenses will be, depending on the screen you're on. (For instance, for the pool scenes, you'd pretty much have to have lily pads.) There's no "right" line of defenses for a given screen -- I've gone back and experimented using different plants, and was still able to beat given rounds.

It's really a fun game, and VERY addicting. Be ready for some late nights!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I try to have at least two rows of sunflowers so I have enough coin.  I always have one of the various bomb plants or that thing that jumps on zombies in my arsenal and drop them whenever a zombie starts making it through my plants.  I also use the big potato things that guard my yard, up near the beginning of the line.  The stars are good in later rounds 'cause they shoot in multiple directions.

I'll have to go play a couple rounds to get my strategies...I stopped buying the rake 'cause I didn't need it.  I do like the little land mines.  I put those down in front of the sunflowers.  And the little thing that embeds and slows down the zombies is good.  I like the pea shooters for most of my basic defense.  One of them will take out a basic zombie.  I plant it as soon as I see what row the next zombie is coming in.  Two of them will take out zombies with hats.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Jane917 said:


> Is there a site I can go to learn PvZ strategies? I have no idea what the game is about.


I did a search for Plants vs Zombies Guide online, and got a LOT of choices. Here's one that seemed to explain things quite thoroughly: http://jayisgames.com/archives/2009/05/plants_vs_zombies.php There were sites with walkthroughs too.

Also noticed there are a lot of apps you can buy in the Apple app store as far as guides and cheats. If I were you, I'd just give it a try first, and see what you can figure out on your own.

Have fun!


----------



## kindlemama

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I try to have at least two rows of sunflowers so I have enough coin.
> 
> I always have one of the various bomb plants or that thing that jumps on zombies in my arsenal and drop them whenever a zombie starts making it through my plants. I also use the big potato things that guard my yard, up near the beginning of the line. The stars are good in later rounds 'cause they shoot in multiple directions.
> 
> I'll have to go play a couple rounds to get my strategies...I stopped buying the rake 'cause I didn't need it. I do like the little land mines. I put those down in front of the sunflowers. And the little thing that embeds and slows down the zombies is good. I like the pea shooters for most of my basic defense. One of them will take out a basic zombie. I plant it as soon as I see what row the next zombie is coming in. Two of them will take out zombies with hats.
> 
> Betsy


I do the same thing with the sunflowers. 

When I use the big potato things (Tall-Nut), I put one of those purple things (Chomper) right behind it -- it'll reach around and eat a zombie.

I agree you don't NEED a rake, but I figure any extra time helps. 

The things that embeds are good too -- Spikeweed and Spikerock. They're necessary on the screen with the Zamboni, but I also use them on other screens when I feel like changing things up.

My favorite pea shooter is the blue one (Snow Pea). I almost always use that one (except maybe on the roof). One will take out a zombie, even with a cone (hat).

For the screens with the pool, I like the Cattail because it'll shoot in different lanes, not just the one if front of it. It also shoots down the flying zombies.

I've never used the star (Starfruit). And I don't use Squash (that jumps on the zombies) anymore because it takes too long for the next one to become available.

There are so many combinations you can use, you can keep replaying the same screen over and over, trying new things. So much fun!


----------



## yogini2

You can go to you tube to see how the strategies that work well.  Its fun to first try to figure it out yourself before seeing how others do it.  I agree with everyone.  First priority is to plant two rows of sunflowers.  Use the rake and the potato or squash to kill of the initial attacks.  Once the sunflowers are there, you can do a variety of things to kill them.  I highly recommend using the garlic (except when zamboonis (sp?) or the big guys are involved.)  Plant two in front of two or three rows with the sunflowers in those rows only plus some stars.  Then all the zombies are forced into two rows.  Put some spike week/spike rocks down those two rows, pea shooters of your choice.  Corn kernels are fun, stops them right on the spikeweed.  Easy to win with that combination.  If you need money, put some golden magnets and some of the other flowers that spit money out.  And sit back and watch the money increase.
Kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kindlemama said:


> I do the same thing with the sunflowers.
> 
> When I use the big potato things (Tall-Nut), I put one of those purple things (Chomper) right behind it -- it'll reach around and eat a zombie.


Thanks, I can't remember the names, but I do the same thing with the Chompers, I love those guys anyway. Sometimes I double up on the Chompers, 'cause they'll reach over the one in front of them.


> I agree you don't NEED a rake, but I figure any extra time helps.


 I used to get them when I played on the PC, I haven't gotten them yet on the iPad.


> The things that embeds are good too -- Spikeweed and Spikerock. They're necessary on the screen with the Zamboni, but I also use them on other screens when I feel like changing things up.
> 
> My favorite pea shooter is the blue one (Snow Pea). I almost always use that one (except maybe on the roof). One will take out a zombie, even with a cone (hat).


I like the blue ones, but since I've already gotten the basic pea shooter (don't like to wait till I earn enough for the blue one) I usually just double up in the early levels. Later the blue one, or one of the ones that shoots multiples is essential. Or the thing that sets them on fire as they pass through is kinda fun....


> For the screens with the pool, I like the Cattail because it'll shoot in different lanes, not just the one if front of it. It also shoots down the flying zombies.


Yep I use that one. Use it in the pool.



> I've never used the star (Starfruit). And I don't use Squash (that jumps on the zombies) anymore because it takes too long for the next one to become available.


Hmmm. Never noticed that...I love the Squash. It makes me happy when he jumps on one.  I'll load up a whole bunch of Stars....across the middle section of the screen. Fun!


> There are so many combinations you can use, you can keep replaying the same screen over and over, trying new things. So much fun!


I like the challenges too.

I've never used the garlic. I'll have to try that...

Betsy


----------



## akpak

Yeah, I was a big fan of (smaller) WallNut with a flytrap thingie behind it. I used to plant sunflowers, then when the first zombie showed (or second if I used rake) I'd drop a wallnut right in front of it. It takes them a LONG time to eat wallnuts.


----------



## kindlemama

I tried the garlic once on the roof, but didn't really get the hang of it.

Off topic: Betsy, how did you break out my quotes so you could address each one?  I wanted to do that with your post, but couldn't figure out how to do it.

By the way, I had to look up the names of everything -- had no idea what any of them were called.  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You do it by putting [ /quote] (without the space) at the end of the quoted info and [ quote] at the beginning of the new part. The first [ quote] below was done by the forum software when I clicked quote, as was the final [ /quote]

Like this:
[ quote author=kindlemama link=topic=29255.msg538862#msg538862 date=1279066441]
I tried the garlic once on the roof, but didn't really get the hang of it.
[ /quote]

[quote ]
Off topic: Betsy, how did you break out my quotes so you could address each one? I wanted to do that with your post, but couldn't figure out how to do it.

By the way, I had to look up the names of everything -- had no idea what any of them were called. LOL
[ /quote]

It would look like this:


kindlemama said:


> I tried the garlic once on the roof, but didn't really get the hang of it.





> Off topic: Betsy, how did you break out my quotes so you could address each one? I wanted to do that with your post, but couldn't figure out how to do it.
> 
> By the way, I had to look up the names of everything -- had no idea what any of them were called. LOL


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, Betsy. I'll play around with it.


----------



## Jane917

I have started playing and have passed a few levels. I like the idea of putting in 2 rows of sunflowers. Thanks to all for the tips. It takes my mind off Angry Birds.


----------



## akpak

Garlic is a good one to plant early. It "diverts" zombies into another row, until it gets totally eaten. I liked to put them in the top and bottom rows, and then load up the firepower and wallnuts in the other rows. Zombies would get funneled into the middle, get eaten and shot to bits!


----------



## yogini2

Garlic is good.  Put two down in case you have a polevault zombie.  Replenish the garlic if it gets eaten.  A set of two (one is enough if there are no polevault zombies (doesn't work on digger zombies either).  May the middle row as well.  Put what ever combination of plants you like to use to kill the zombies.  Makes quick work of them despite they are only in two rows.

Anybody do Survival:endless?  I've made in to 50 flags on the computer and only 38 on the Ipad.  The cob cannon is less accurate or I have clumsy fingers.  Its absolutely insane!!!  The zombies come in huge droves and in combinations that require the right set up to stay alive.  Definitely had to use you tube to see how to set it up.  There are people who had shown go over 1000 flags.  I used the over 1000 flags and managed to stay alive for 50.  Warning:  Don't do this right before you want to sleep.  It revs up the brain too much.
Kathy


----------



## kindlemama

I'll have to give garlic another try.  Which screens do you use it on?

yogini2, I'd looked at Survival once, but didn't know what it was so never even tried it.  Woohoo!  I just did Survival Day, and it was so much fun!  So many times when I played the regular screens, I found myself wishing they would last longer.  This is it!  It was so much fun!!!  

yogini2, the cob cannon is another one that I never really understood.  Does it really do much damage?  Do you make it launch, or do you let it launch itself?  The times I tried it, it really didn't seem to do much.  Any pointers would be appreciated!  

Off to try Survival Night!   Can't wait to see what Survival Endless entails!


----------



## Pushka

The cob cannon works best when it throws a big blob of butter which stops the zombie, so all your fire power hurts them.

I am on one level, on the second run through, (after adventure is unlocked) where the screen is entirely black except sometimes when you pick a plant that appears on the top of the screen to plant.  I feel really stressed playing that level, almost claustrophobic.  I didnt beat it first time round (the balloon guys got me and very few wirly's came along to blow them away).  You dont get the choice of what you can choose, from memory there were lily pads, some kind of pea shooter, the oocasional wirly and a couple of other plants.
Any suggestions?  I think I will have to dig up more plants to allow me to plant more, otherwise the screen gets all blocked up.


----------



## yogini2

Pushka said:


> The cob cannon works best when it throws a big blob of butter which stops the zombie, so all your fire power hurts them.
> 
> I am on one level, on the second run through, (after adventure is unlocked) where the screen is entirely black except sometimes when you pick a plant that appears on the top of the screen to plant. I feel really stressed playing that level, almost claustrophobic. I didnt beat it first time round (the balloon guys got me and very few wirly's came along to blow them away). You dont get the choice of what you can choose, from memory there were lily pads, some kind of pea shooter, the oocasional wirly and a couple of other plants.
> Any suggestions? I think I will have to dig up more plants to allow me to plant more, otherwise the screen gets all blocked up.


The Cob Cannon is different from the Kernal-pult. The Kernal pult lobs individual kernals of corn that does little damage but when the butter is thrown, its stops them temporarily and does not do any damage except stop them and let them take hits from your pea shooters and stand on spike weeds. 
The Cob Cannon is a whole cob of corn that does expensive damage to anyone in the vicinity of where you target it to land. It will take out three rows of zombies in the general area. You only really need it for Survival Endless and maybe some of the hard survival ones. To make it work you have to touch the cob cannon and then touch the spot you want it to land. A bulls eye will show up and land on that spot. You first have to place two kernal-pults side by side in a row and then place the cob cannon on top. You have to set it way in the back and keep it protected, it costs a lot of sun points and it gets eaten quickly so protect it.

I need to review the darkness one as well as the ones that work best for a garlic defense.

kathy


----------



## yogini2

kindlemama said:


> I'll have to give garlic another try. Which screens do you use it on?
> 
> yogini2, I'd looked at Survival once, but didn't know what it was so never even tried it. Woohoo! I just did Survival Day, and it was so much fun! So many times when I played the regular screens, I found myself wishing they would last longer. This is it! It was so much fun!!!
> 
> yogini2, the cob cannon is another one that I never really understood. Does it really do much damage? Do you make it launch, or do you let it launch itself? The times I tried it, it really didn't seem to do much. Any pointers would be appreciated!
> 
> Off to try Survival Night!  Can't wait to see what Survival Endless entails!


The Survival level is where the real game begins. The computerized version of PvZ has 10 flag levels. Survival:endless is absolutely insane. the computer version has a lot more than the iPad version and well worth buying to play on the computer, I think.

You can use garlic on survival: day to get used to it. It is absolutely essential in the Mini-game "endless stand". I set up two garlics on each end and behind that three magnet/coffee beans to take all the metal away from those zombies. You have to place a coffee bean on top of the magnet to wake it up...magnet-shrums only work at night otherwise. Then I place a row of 6 spike weeds on the remaining two land columns. At the far end, I have winter melons in the two active rows plus in the water. I place star fruit a few star fruit to cause some damage. 
I also use garlic on the roof before the machines or the big gargantuar comes into play. I stick a garlic way up on the flat part of the roof early and let them all come through the center. You don't have to put anything defensive in the rows you use garlic because they all get diverted. You MUST make sure the garlic does not get completely eaten or you are in big trouble. Even then, star fruit will kill it off and you can replace the garlic.


----------



## kindlemama

Pushka said:


> The cob cannon works best when it throws a big blob of butter which stops the zombie, so all your fire power hurts them.
> 
> I am on one level, on the second run through, (after adventure is unlocked) where the screen is entirely black except sometimes when you pick a plant that appears on the top of the screen to plant. I feel really stressed playing that level, almost claustrophobic. I didnt beat it first time round (the balloon guys got me and very few wirly's came along to blow them away). You dont get the choice of what you can choose, from memory there were lily pads, some kind of pea shooter, the oocasional wirly and a couple of other plants.
> Any suggestions? I think I will have to dig up more plants to allow me to plant more, otherwise the screen gets all blocked up.


Sorry. Pushka, I just remember planting stuff like crazy on that screen -- didn't have any strategy at all. I don't like any of those screens with the conveyor belts. They all make me nervous!


----------



## kindlemama

yogini2 said:


> The Cob Cannon is different from the Kernal-pult. The Kernal pult lobs individual kernals of corn that does little damage but when the butter is thrown, its stops them temporarily and does not do any damage except stop them and let them take hits from your pea shooters and stand on spike weeds.
> The Cob Cannon is a whole cob of corn that does expensive damage to anyone in the vicinity of where you target it to land. It will take out three rows of zombies in the general area. You only really need it for Survival Endless and maybe some of the hard survival ones. To make it work you have to touch the cob cannon and then touch the spot you want it to land. A bulls eye will show up and land on that spot. You first have to place two kernal-pults side by side in a row and then place the cob cannon on top. You have to set it way in the back and keep it protected, it costs a lot of sun points and it gets eaten quickly so protect it.
> 
> I need to review the darkness one as well as the ones that work best for a garlic defense.
> 
> kathy


I'll have to try the Cob Cannon again. Does it just shoot straight, or can I aim at rows away (like how the Cattail will shoot in other rows)? When I tried it, I remember it exploding right where it sat (without me touching it), and all I got was popcorn; there were no zombies around to kill.  I'll go practice with it, and also the garlic.


----------



## yogini2

Pushka said:


> I am on one level, on the second run through, (after adventure is unlocked) where the screen is entirely black except sometimes when you pick a plant that appears on the top of the screen to plant. I feel really stressed playing that level, almost claustrophobic. I didnt beat it first time round (the balloon guys got me and very few wirly's came along to blow them away). You dont get the choice of what you can choose, from memory there were lily pads, some kind of pea shooter, the oocasional wirly and a couple of other plants.
> Any suggestions? I think I will have to dig up more plants to allow me to plant more, otherwise the screen gets all blocked up.


They give you cactus starting early. Plant a row of cactus in the back in all the rows including the swimming pool. The cactus shoots up and throws cactus needles at the balloon zombies. They come down right away. Use the pumpkins up front at first to make them stop and eat. The cactus and the split peas will kill them off. Lots of star fruit. After the initial set up, use the put pumpkins on top of the magnets and/or the front lines of stars. They have to eat the pumpkins first and they die trying. The Blovers are pretty useless once you have one cactus in each row. Just deploy them to get rid of them. Then you can play with a more relaxed brain.

Kathy


----------



## yogini2

kindlemama said:


> I'll have to try the Cob Cannon again. Does it just shoot straight, or can I aim at rows away (like how the Cattail will shoot in other rows)? When I tried it, I remember it exploding right where it sat (without me touching it), and all I got was popcorn; there were no zombies around to kill.  I'll go practice with it, and also the garlic.


its a little buggy with the Cob Cannon on the iPad. You have to touch the cob cannon first, then touch anywhere you want it to land. It doesn't matter what row. Where ever the target shows up, that is where it will land. So if you double touch the cob cannon it will land on the cob cannon. You can practice and get better at it, but it remains buggy to me. The mouse generated movement on the computer is accurate.

Kathy


----------



## kindlemama

yogini2 said:


> The Survival level is where the real game begins. The computerized version of PvZ has 10 flag levels. Survival:endless is absolutely insane. the computer version has a lot more than the iPad version and well worth buying to play on the computer, I think.
> 
> You can use garlic on survival: day to get used to it. It is absolutely essential in the Mini-game "endless stand". I set up two garlics on each end and behind that three magnet/coffee beans to take all the metal away from those zombies. You have to place a coffee bean on top of the magnet to wake it up...magnet-shrums only work at night otherwise. Then I place a row of 6 spike weeds on the remaining two land columns. At the far end, I have winter melons in the two active rows plus in the water. I place star fruit a few star fruit to cause some damage.
> I also use garlic on the roof before the machines or the big gargantuar comes into play. I stick a garlic way up on the flat part of the roof early and let them all come through the center. You don't have to put anything defensive in the rows you use garlic because they all get diverted. You MUST make sure the garlic does not get completely eaten or you are in big trouble. Even then, star fruit will kill it off and you can replace the garlic.


I can't wait to get to Survival: Endless. Does it mean there literally is no end to the game? I'm up to Survival: Roof now. (Haven't started it yet. Pesky things like lunch and dinner are getting in my way!) Hey, I can try your garlic strategy! 

I haven't done all the mini-games. I'm up to It's Raining Seeds, but haven't tried it. I like the regular screens better, I guess, and kind of forgot about them.

How many of the Achievements have you gotten? I haven't tried for any of them, though I do have some just from regular play. The guy at the Apple Store told me how to get Down the Hole. You go to the Achievements screen, then just scroll (and scroll and scroll) down to the very bottom, and that's how you get that achievement. Kinda lame! Ha, ha. I'm curious about the Zombologist one (discover the Yeti zombie).


----------



## yogini2

kindlemama said:


> I can't wait to get to Survival: Endless. Does it mean there literally is no end to the game? I'm up to Survival: Roof now. (Haven't started it yet. Pesky things like lunch and dinner are getting in my way!) Hey, I can try your garlic strategy!
> 
> I haven't done all the mini-games. I'm up to It's Raining Seeds, but haven't tried it. I like the regular screens better, I guess, and kind of forgot about them.
> 
> How many of the Achievements have you gotten? I haven't tried for any of them, though I do have some just from regular play. The guy at the Apple Store told me how to get Down the Hole. You go to the Achievements screen, then just scroll (and scroll and scroll) down to the very bottom, and that's how you get that achievement. Kinda lame! Ha, ha. I'm curious about the Zombologist one (discover the Yeti zombie).


Survival endless is endless. A few people are over 1000. You have to be very, very good. 
I have all of the achievements except two. Thanks to you, I was able to do Down the Hole. I have all the mini-games except two: you have to do Survival endless for 40 flags---thanks to my inability to control my cob cannons, they ate my brains at 38. Then I can't seem to complete buttered popcorn. That one doesn't exist on the computer one. 
On the computer, I have solved everything. My zen gardens are full and my money is up to 999, 990. The max you can get. My tree is over 1000 feet tall.

It Yeti sneaks in on a dark and stormy night. It walks on part way and then walks off. If you can kill it, you get 5 diamonds! You have to watch for it!
Kathy


----------



## kindlemama

yogini2 said:


> Survival endless is endless. A few people are over 1000. You have to be very, very good.
> I have all of the achievements except two. Thanks to you, I was able to do Down the Hole. I have all the mini-games except two: you have to do Survival endless for 40 flags---thanks to my inability to control my cob cannons, they ate my brains at 38. Then I can't seem to complete buttered popcorn. That one doesn't exist on the computer one.
> On the computer, I have solved everything. My zen gardens are full and my money is up to 999, 990. The max you can get. My tree is over 1000 feet tall.
> 
> It Yeti sneaks in on a dark and stormy night. It walks on part way and then walks off. If you can kill it, you get 5 diamonds! You have to watch for it!
> Kathy


I can't wait to see what Endless is all about.  I'm going to try Survival Roof in a little bit, so hopefully I'll be able to check it out tonight (and probably into the wee hours of the morning). The roof is my least favorite location. It's so chaotic. 

I tried the cob cannons, and wasn't crazy about them. How do you know when they're ready? I figured when they started pulsating that meant they were ready, but I had to try several times to launch them. They did do a good job though, when they finally worked. Thanks for telling me about how to launch them, because I was doing it all wrong before.

Does the iPad version have a tree and Zen garden? I haven't seen them anywhere.

I'm glad you were able to use my Down the Hole info. A small repayment for all the help you've given me.


----------



## kindlemama

Well, I finished 16 flags in Endless, died during 17.  Man, that was intense!    I'm not sure I was having fun.  Ha, ha.  

My screen looked like a war zone when 17 started.  I barely had anything left, including the Sunflowers, so I couldn't buy anything.  It was pretty sad.  

Kathy, how can you use the Cob Cannon on the Endless screen and have enough real estate left for other things?

This is what I had for the most part:
In the pool, all Cattails and Tall-nuts

On the grass (in each row):
Two sets of Spikerock 
Tall-Nut
Torchwood
Gatling Pea
Winter Melon
Two sets of Twin Sunflowers
One free space to use the Jalapeno in the later levels (dug out the Snow Pea, which had been there since the beginning, to make room when needed)

Towards the end, I had 2 Cherry Bombs and the Jalapeno on stand-by.  I thought I remembered the Jalapenos taking out the Gargantuars, but it didn't seem like they even touched them.  Ultimately, I used the Cherry Bombs on them, but by then they'd done too much damage for me to recuperate.

Do you have any hints on how to take out the Gargantuars more effectively?

One mistake (of many, I'm sure) I made was that I didn't leave enough room in the pool to expand on my Cattails, so I only ended up with 6 or 8.  I started the Tall-Nuts too close, and by the time I'd filled up the space, there was just too much going on and everything was so expensive, that I didn't want to dig out the Tall-Nuts to make way for more Cattails.  And boy, did those zombies go through those Tall-Nuts fast!  What's up with that  Ha, ha.

Is all of Endless played on the pool screen?

You must be a wiz at this to have made it all the way to flag 38.    I'm impressed!  Congrats!


----------



## yogini2

Congrats Kindlemama, for making it to 17 flags.  That's not easy.  Survival Endless requires a different strategy than the other games.  Forget all the pea shooters (they only hit what ever is in front), forget spikeweed, forget wallnuts.  You'll end up dead at around 17 with that but its a good defense until then.

The major defensive is with winter melons, cob cannons  gloom-shrooms and pumpkins. You have to leave the first four rows empty so they are walking past the gloom-shrooms that  you've placed in the swimming pool protected with pumpkins.  The outer rows don't get enough gas to kill them, so you have to be ready with cob cannons.   And you have to have 9990 sunpoints stored up by Flag 20 or you will never make it.  There are two types of gargantuars.  One is the garden variety and the other one has red eyes.  Very hard to kill and the little imp that he throws is also harder to kill.  The gargantuars  require multiple hits to kill.  The gloom-shroom/winter melon will kill the garden variety before it gets to anything vital.  You have to use the cob-cannon to kill the others.  You need a gloom shroom/pumpkin on the square where they throw the imp.  Cob cannons are in the end.  By flag 20 you have winter melons, cob cannons (I try to have four). gloom shrooms, doom shrooms, a few sunflowers,  pumpkins and imitator pumpkins, and a cherry bomb and/or jalapenos.  It takes three cherry bombs and/or jalapenos to kill a gargantuars if thats all they are getting hit with , so you need the gloom-shrooms and winter melons to weaken them and kill some of them.  The gloom shrooms and the winter melons are killing everything else are they are walking.  You need a gloom shroom in the back to kill those pesky digger zombies.  PLUS the bungee zombies are the real deal killers. Hate those little buggers.
The best thing to do is go to you tube and watch the real pros go at it.  One guy will show you how to set it up from Flag one to make it to 1000 flags and how you change from lots of sunflowers (need those sun points). to switching them out when it gets really tough.  I play the survival endless only during the day and you need lots of time to do it otherwise I'm too amped up to sleep and see gargantuars holding big telephone poles all night.
Yes, its fun.  
Kathy


----------



## anivyl

I finished all the 18 mini games and I am on flag 17 as well on the endless. this is so mad HAHAHAHA!! and I am restarting the adventure round so I can fulfill all the achievements (such as no mushrooms at night, not pults on the roof, and finding the yeti zombie). it's so mad I tell ya!

Pushka, there's lightning every couple of seconds.  when you see the lilypads, chuck them on the pond, it doesn't matter where really. When you see the starfruit (which is one of the shooters) put them around half way down the front of backyard as it's range isn't much. When the lightning strikes is when you check where the zombies are and align your first few starfruits that way. thereafter, it doesn't matter. I can't remember what else you get (confused now as to what else) but if they are long ranged ones (pea shooters, cactus or the 25suns shrooms), put them at the back. short ranged or single shots should 1) up the front or (for single shots) when they have piled up into a large bunch.

hope that helps!


----------



## kindlemama

Wow, Kathy, thanks for the detailed info. I never thought to look on You Tube; I'll do that. In the meantime, I've printed out your post, and am going to read through it thoroughly. You're telling me to use stuff I've never used before (like the Gloom-shroom, which sounds pretty important!). This may be a little too complicated for my little old brain.   I may just keep replaying the other Survival modes -- they were much easier more fun. 

What is the purpose of using the Doom-shroom if it leaves a crater that you can't plant on? I remember trying it once on a night scene to take out the grave markers, and couldn't understand its purpose.

I must've gotten lucky at my first shot at Endless. I tried it again later last night/this morning, and died during flag 11.


----------



## kindlemama

anivyl said:


> I am on flag 17 as well on the endless


anivyl, you may have to forge ahead for the both of us. I'm afraid I may have hit my limit.  I'll keep trying, but I'll be rooting for you in the meantime! Let me know if you get past 17.


----------



## JeffM

kindlemama, 

The doom-shroom is a huge nuke. It'll take out everything within 4 rows from where you plant it. It will also leave a hole that prevents you from planting anything in that spot for a while. The hole slowly heals itself.

I love this game and have played it a ton.


----------



## kindlemama

JeffM said:


> kindlemama,
> 
> The doom-shroom is a huge nuke. It'll take out everything within 4 rows from where you plant it. It will also leave a hole that prevents you from planting anything in that spot for a while. The hole slowly heals itself.
> 
> I love this game and have played it a ton.


Thanks, JeffM. I didn't realize the hole heals itself. Good to know. 

I wish there was a book I could get -- like the strategy guides that my son sometimes gets for his video games. An actual book, not something online. I'll have to check around and see if I can find something like that, even if it's for the computer version. That may help some, because the Almanac that comes with the game doesn't go into much detail.

How far have you gotten? I'm afraid I may be maxed out at 17.


----------



## JeffM

I got as far as endless 48. It was so insane I just never bothered to try again.

A few things that might help new folks:

2 rows of sunflowers to start, you can slowly replace them with other plants as the game goes on once your economy is established.

Frozen peas melt as they fly through the flame plant. If you want to slow the zombies as they come in (and you do), put the frozen peas in front of the flame guy.

The rake is well worth the 200 it costs. A rake and a potato mine allow you a lot of time to get your sunflowers up and running.

Fume shrooms are very powerful. The ugrade fume-shroom (can't recall the name) that shoots in a area of effect is devastating. Running a combo of three of these in two rows, with the empty rows blocked by garlic will do a great job for you.  So from top to bottom, rows 1, 3, 4 and 6 with 2 garlic on the far right and 3 of the fume upgrades in rows 2 and 5 will created a really nasty fatal funnel for your zombie friends to go into.

Cat tails are super fantastic. Often times on pool levels I'll use nothing else to defend. I'll just add a new one as the timer resets.

Magnet mushrooms are great. They'll nullify the special abilities of some of the nastier zombies.

Miner zombies just suck. Period.

A field full of stars puts out a ton of hurt. Start with stars in the middle lanes and fill towards the top and bottom. A star at the top or bottom can't shoot in all directions so it's not as efficient.

I'll try to think of some more and post...


----------



## kindlemama

Wow, thanks, JeffM.  I've printed out your post too.

About the garlic: Will the zombies not eat it?  I can't imagine one little clove of garlic diverting those HUGE groups of zombies on flag 17.  And are you saying you have two rows with NOTHING but 2 little cloves of garlic; the rest of the rows are just empty?  No, that can't be -- doesn't make sense even to me.    If nothing else, you'd at least have Sunflowers in the empty spots.

I guess I'm really not understanding the power of the garlic, and how to use it.  I played around with it a little on Survival: Day last night, so I saw what it does.  I'm just having a hard time picturing what you and Kathy are talking about as far as the pool screen, I guess.  I'll try practicing on Survival: Pool later today and try to get a better grasp of what to do with it.

Thanks again, Jeff.  Flag 48 -- I'm impressed!  I think I would've had a heart attack well before I got that far!


----------



## JeffM

Every zombie takes a bite of garlic before it shifts to another lane. I'm guessing each garlic lasts maybe 10 bites before you need to replace it.

Id not use this strat for a survival build. I found you need a ton of different plants, and that the plants shift as the game goes on.


----------



## Pushka

Oooh, past it, thanks Ladies.  I am using it on the Ipad, I seem to have only done two complete rounds and the game is finished?  The credits music came on.  Are you talking about the iphone app when you are discussing survival rounds etc?


----------



## JeffM

Pushka, the ipad version doesn't include the endless game.


----------



## Pushka

Ah, thanks.  I have the iphone app too so it seems like I need to get that one happening.


----------



## kindlemama

Pushka said:


> Oooh, past it, thanks Ladies. I am using it on the Ipad, I seem to have only done two complete rounds and the game is finished? The credits music came on. Are you talking about the iphone app when you are discussing survival rounds etc?


Pushka, I have the iPad HD version. There are 5 different levels (?) in the Adventure mode -- Day, Night, Pool, Fog, and Roof -- with 5 different screens within those levels to beat.

On top of that, there are 18 mini-games to unlock, and 6 Survival levels.

Once you beat the Adventure mode, you've unlocked Quick Play, where you can go back and play all of the screens that you beat in Adventure mode. It's fun to go back and try different strategies/plants.

It could go on forever...literally, with Survival Endless! 

Just noticed that Jeff is saying the iPad version doesn't include the Endless game.  It actually does, if we're talking about Survival: Endless. That's where I got up to Flag 17.


----------



## Pushka

Now ein confusen 

Yes, I have done the five areas, and five levels, the first time round that unlocked the quick play games.  I started the Adventure series again and it seemed harder so I thought it was a more difficult level.  I saw those mini games but didnt do them; is that where the Survival area is?  Do I need to do the mini games first and then unlock it?


----------



## kindlemama

Pushka said:


> Now ein confusen
> 
> Yes, I have done the five areas, and five levels, the first time round that unlocked the quick play games. I started the Adventure series again and it seemed harder so I thought it was a more difficult level. I saw those mini games but didnt do them; is that where the Survival area is? Do I need to do the mini games first and then unlock it?


No, you don't have to do the mini-games to unlock the Survival screens. I haven't done them.

To get to the Survival section, just press Quick Play on the main screen. There you see all the levels (Day, Night, Pool, Fog, Roof, Mini-Games)...the last one should say Survival. Does yours have that?


----------



## yogini2

Kindlemama:  Don't stop.  Wait for a day when you have endless time and endless patience.  I wrote the wrong shroom. I meant gloom shrum, not doom shrum.  They are good for one shot and take awhile to refresh.  If you put four rows of gloom-shrums in the first four rows of the swimming pool, nothing is getting past you in the pool and its gassing the zombies in the next row out and some of the outer row. To use the gloom shrum during the day, you have to have lilly pad, coffee bean (wakes it up), gloom-shrum and then protected with pumpkin. That's going to cost you some sun points and some coordination to stay alive while you're building it.   If you have a winter melon in the back hitting them, you won't have to continually renew the pumpkin.  Its a good place to put some cob cannons.

I think Garlic is a waste of time in survival endless once you have gargantaurs.  They don't eat the garlic, they just smash it with their telephone poles.  Diggers do not eat the garlic, they dig under it.  Bungee zombies don't eat them, they just steal it.

Kathy


----------



## JeffM

The gloom shroom is my fav plant ever.


----------



## Pushka

kindlemama said:


> No, you don't have to do the mini-games to unlock the Survival screens. I haven't done them.
> 
> To get to the Survival section, just press Quick Play on the main screen. There you see all the levels (Day, Night, Pool, Fog, Roof, Mini-Games)...the last one should say Survival. Does yours have that?


Ah, sweet! Thankyou. When I complete Day then Night is unlocked? Beauty, I thought I had finished the game. I am still waiting on an Angry Birds update as I have finished that one.


----------



## kindlemama

yogini2 said:


> Kindlemama: Don't stop. Wait for a day when you have endless time and endless patience. I wrote the wrong shroom. I meant gloom shrum, not doom shrum. They are good for one shot and take awhile to refresh. If you put four rows of gloom-shrums in the first four rows of the swimming pool, nothing is getting past you in the pool and its gassing the zombies in the next row out and some of the outer row. To use the gloom shrum during the day, you have to have lilly pad, coffee bean (wakes it up), gloom-shrum and then protected with pumpkin. That's going to cost you some sun points and some coordination to stay alive while you're building it. If you have a winter melon in the back hitting them, you won't have to continually renew the pumpkin. Its a good place to put some cob cannons.
> 
> I think Garlic is a waste of time in survival endless once you have gargantaurs. They don't eat the garlic, they just smash it with their telephone poles. Diggers do not eat the garlic, they dig under it. Bungee zombies don't eat them, they just steal it.
> 
> Kathy


Okay...but I'm getting nervous just thinking about it. Ha, ha!

I just tried the Gloom-shroom for the first time on a "nothing" screen just to see what it does. It doesn't look very strong, but it did the job. Had my doubts because the zombies had to get so close for it to go off. Phew! 

So let me get this straight. You put a total of 8 Gloom-shrooms, a couple of Winter Melons, and a Cob Cannon in the pool?

I hate those Bungee Zombies! You never know what they're going to take, and if they take something that was built on something else, you're sunk!


----------



## kindlemama

Pushka said:


> Ah, sweet! Thankyou. When I complete Day then Night is unlocked? Beauty, I thought I had finished the game. I am still waiting on an Angry Birds update as I have finished that one.


Yes, Pushka, as you complete one game, it unlocks the next. They were all pretty easy to do, till you get to Endless.  I was able to get through each level on the first try...till I got to Endless. Ha, ha!

Ah, Angry Birds. I'm going back through trying to get 3 stars on all the screens, but I think I'm maxed out on that game too. It doesn't seem like there's anything I can do to do any better on a few screens. I'll have killed all the birds (natch), and gotten rid of EVERYTHING else (like the wood, ice, etc.) and they STILL won't give me 3 stars. Very frustrating!


----------



## anivyl

i think jeff is trying to say that the endless doesn't appear on the iphone. iphone's pretty limited that way.

I will get on the endless on sunday (when I usually have more time HAHAHAHAH).

Doom shrooms does leave healing spots. Gloomshrooms (which are the ones that goes on top of the fume shrooms) are wonderful at night. sometimes i feel they are about the same as starfruits? correct me if i am wrong.

kindlemama, there's a couple of "walkthroughs" here on this site - http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/959255-plants-vs-zombies/faqs
This is for the pc version, so somethings might not seem to click at first. That all said and done, the fun of the game is also trying to find out what works, so I wouldn't suggest reading it all.


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, anivyl, I'll check out that site!


----------



## kindlemama

Did everyone see that the update for P vs Z is out today?  Twelve new achievements!  (I'm downloading them right now, so have no idea what they are.)

Edited to add: I don't see any new achievements to be had.

Edited again to add: My son's iPad didn't have the update download notification.  Did anyone else get the notification?  Are they just playing a cruel joke on me?   LOL


----------



## Starearedkid

What device is the update on? I checked my Ipad--and it didn't update at all  I need new levels. I am tired of playing survival: endless


----------



## Jane917

I got the update today on my iTouch.


----------



## kindlemama

Starearedkid, mine was on the iPad, but I don't see any new Achievements to be had.  


Jane917, did you see anything new once you downloaded it on the iPod Touch?


----------



## Jane917

kindlemama said:


> Starearedkid, mine was on the iPad, but I don't see any new Achievements to be had.
> 
> Jane917, did you see anything new once you downloaded it on the iPod Touch?


When I go to the game, I don't see anything new, but I don't know what I am looking for.


----------



## kindlemama

Jane917 said:


> When I go to the game, I don't see anything new, but I don't know what I am looking for.


The download on mine said 12 new achievements, but I don't see anything new under Achievements.

If that's all it is, I'm not all that excited about it.


----------



## akpak

Could be it's a pre-update (with hidden fixes, content, etc) ahead of the August 5th announcement..


----------



## geko29

kindlemama said:


> Did everyone see that the update for P vs Z is out today? Twelve new achievements! (I'm downloading them right now, so have no idea what they are.)


And apparently there's a hidden new feature--the new release automatically crashes while loading the splash screen on an iPhone 4! How great is that! (grumble grumble)


----------



## Danielleqlee

I got all the way to the very end and then my four year old got a hold of my iTouch and somehow erased my profile. Sigh. At least it's a fun enough game to enjoy the second time around. lol


----------



## kindlemama

geko29 said:


> And apparently there's a hidden new feature--the new release automatically crashes while loading the splash screen on an iPhone 4! How great is that! (grumble grumble)


Ouch!


----------



## kindlemama

Danielleqlee said:


> I got all the way to the very end and then my four year old got a hold of my iTouch and somehow erased my profile. Sigh. At least it's a fun enough game to enjoy the second time around. lol


Ouch!


----------



## JeffM

Which plant did you use on your kid after they did that?


----------



## Danielleqlee

JeffM said:


> Which plant did you use on your kid after they did that?


LOL!


----------



## geko29

Popcap has acknowledged that there's a problem with upgrades on phones running 4.0 or 4.0.1.  Apparently new installs are not affected, but that's no help for those of us who are 12+ hours in and don't want to lose our progress.  Hopefully an update will be forthcoming.

Apparently, that's one of only two changes they've made this time around that has people furious.  They've also replaced the dancing zombie's Michael Jackson likeness with a generic disco dancer.  And of course, there's the boring new "zombies only" icon instead of one that actually illustrated the title of the game, but that's a relatively minor quibble.


----------



## yogini2

Are they upgrading the Ipad version as well?  Haven't seen anything yet.  Are they really new stuff or are they just adding what is already available for the computer version.

Kathy


----------



## kindlemama

yogini2 said:


> Are they upgrading the Ipad version as well? Haven't seen anything yet. Are they really new stuff or are they just adding what is already available for the computer version.
> 
> Kathy


I got the updated download on mine. I don't see any difference at all on the iPad version. I still have Michael Jackson.

Now that I think about it, I may have gotten the download because I have the non-HD version on my iPad (carried over from my iPod Touch).


----------



## anivyl

they are rolling out the updates in bits and pieces (for ipod/iphone, ipad, pc) so as to satisfy the MJ Estate. IPad's rollout isn't finished yet and I guess I am glad. I have been taking multiple screenshots of the MJ Zombie just cause I simply love it 

(We should plant pea shooters outside the lawyer's windows HAHAHAHAHA)

And as someone else have mentioned, yes, the crashing problems has been noticed. don't update yet!


----------



## kindlemama

anivyl said:


> they are rolling out the updates in bits and pieces (for ipod/iphone, ipad, pc) so as to satisfy the MJ Estate. IPad's rollout isn't finished yet and I guess I am glad. I have been taking multiple screenshots of the MJ Zombie just cause I simply love it
> 
> (We should plant pea shooters outside the lawyer's windows HAHAHAHAHA)
> 
> And as someone else have mentioned, yes, the crashing problems has been noticed. don't update yet!


I got an update last night addressing the crashing problems. I went ahead and downloaded it but, I don't see anything different on the iPad. (Did a "download all" along with other downloads.)

anivyl, how did you take a screen shot?


----------



## kindlemama

yogini2 said:


> its a little buggy with the Cob Cannon on the iPad. You have to touch the cob cannon first, then touch anywhere you want it to land. It doesn't matter what row. Where ever the target shows up, that is where it will land. So if you double touch the cob cannon it will land on the cob cannon. You can practice and get better at it, but it remains buggy to me. The mouse generated movement on the computer is accurate.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy, I just learned something about the Cob Cannon (on the iPad) from one of my son's friends, and wanted to share (with everyone) because it helped me a lot in my accuracy.

Instead of touching the cob cannon, then touching where you want it to land, he told me to touch the cob cannon, then glide my finger over to where I want the cob to land (without lifting my finger off the screen); take your finger off the screen only when you reach the final landing destination you want. Works out a lot better -- I'm not shooting myself anymore! : )

I wasn't sure from your description if you were doing it this way or not. : )

I've tried Endless a few more times. I once got up to 18, but the other times I only made it to around the 11 level. Argh!


----------



## yogini2

kindlemama said:


> Kathy, I just learned something about the Cob Cannon (on the iPad) from one of my son's friends, and wanted to share (with everyone) because it helped me a lot in my accuracy.
> 
> Instead of touching the cob cannon, then touching where you want it to land, he told me to touch the cob cannon, then glide my finger over to where I want the cob to land (without lifting my finger off the screen); take your finger off the screen only when you reach the final landing destination you want. Works out a lot better -- I'm not shooting myself anymore! : )
> 
> I wasn't sure from your description if you were doing it this way or not. : )
> 
> I've tried Endless a few more times. I once got up to 18, but the other times I only made it to around the 11 level. Argh!


----------



## yogini2

Thanks kindlemama. I did not know to slide my finger. I've been picking my finger up and shooting myself half the time, too.

Eighteen is good. It gets mad crazy. I'm going to you tube sometime this weekend and copy down the defense that I used to make it to fifty (on the computer) and the pros use to get to 1000. You will have to create it by level 20 or you are royally out of luck. If you create it, you will get past 18.

Almost all defenses require cob cannon, but as Jeff and others have shown, you can get far without cob cannon.

Kathy


----------



## kindlemama

I think I had 6 or 8 Cob Cannons this last time, and Flag 18 was still all the farther I could get.  I think the only other shooting defense I had were some Cattails which were good for taking out the Miners and those babies the Gargantuars throw -- but not good enough...I eventually got annihilated.


----------



## anivyl

kindlemama said:


> I got an update last night addressing the crashing problems. I went ahead and downloaded it but, I don't see anything different on the iPad. (Did a "download all" along with other downloads.)
> 
> anivyl, how did you take a screen shot?


the ipad hasn't had any updates yet, so yes i took alot of screenshots, hahahaha. I will love and cherish these "moments". I didn't remember to "not" update my iphone and updated it before i took any screenshots =/ oh well, not much difference just yet! I should take some of the pc ones though


----------



## yogini2

This is the set up to make it past 1000, as completed by Shapes112, the PvZ God, a guy from Australia.  I am going to try and use abbreviations for the plants.  You need to start with almost all sunflowers to get a build to 9990 sun points.  You don't have that much by Flag 20, you're not going to make it.  He starts his first few with sunflowers and one cattail.  He uses the little puff shrooms as bait in front.  He doesn't activate them with a coffee bean.  Just sits them out there because the zombies have to stop to eat them and the cattail will kill them before they get to any sunflowers.
Abbreviations:  TS (twin sunflower); WM (winter melon); SF (sunflower); GS (gloom shroom); FS (Fume shroom); SP (spike rock); CT (cattail); CC (cob cannon); PM (potato mine); IS (ice schroom); PS (puff-shroom); SP (spike weed); UL (umbrella leaf). And then he has various things like jalapeno, cherry bombs, etc to use when needed.  No peashooters, they only attack the first one and it is too limiting when the deluge of zombies are coming.
Here is the set up you need by flag 8. You will see that many of the sunflowers were later replaced with 'stuff'. The rows are as follows for Flag 8: The are nine spaces in each row.  
TS WM WM SF TS SF SW __  __
SF GS WM WM WM GS SF __  __
TS TS TS  TS   CT  TS GS GS  GS
CC----CC----   CT   TS GS GS GS
SF  GS  WM WM FS GS SF PM ___
TS GS WM WM TS SF SW PM  ___

By flag 20, you need 9990 sun points.  Then take out some of the sunflowers for the arrangement below.
I'm sure there is a little variation possible but here is his set up at 1054. Remember to put pumpkins on everything possible

TS WM WM GS PM PM IS __  __
IS GS WM WM WM GS SR __ __
CC-- CC---CT GS GS GS GS
CC--CC--- CG TS GS GS GS
WM GS WM GM GS GS SR __ __
UL GS WM WM GS IS PM __ __

He only uses 4 cob cannons.  They are eaten in 5 bites, so they need to be well defended and to have more CC is to make yourself very vulnerable as they are expensive to replace and would be impossible to replace fast enough.  

Check out you tube.  He will show you how to get from Flag one to Flag 8.

Enjoy
Kathy


----------



## kindlemama

Wow, thanks, Kathy, for taking the time to write all that out for us!

I'm printing out a copy to study...though I'm finding Endless less and less fun every time I try it.


----------



## yogini2

kindlemama said:


> Wow, thanks, Kathy, for taking the time to write all that out for us!
> 
> I'm printing out a copy to study...though I'm finding Endless less and less fun every time I try it.


Yes. Very hard to do when it gets so frantic with so much stuff at once. I tried the set up today and made it to 38. Once the Zamboni's are knocking stuff down, its all over. The cob cannons don't refresh fast enough for me. I didn't have the exact set up. Probably what I did wrong. I had umbrella leafs instead of enough winter melons. I'm leaving this game alone for awhile, too.
kathy


----------



## Starearedkid

I thought there was supposed to be a Plants vs. Zombies announcement today, but couldn't find it the announcement anywhere. There was a teaser that said Aug 2nd that popcap released, but I haven't heard of anything today.


----------



## kindlemama

I forgot all about that!  I just skimmed through AppAvice, and don't see anything there.


----------



## geko29

Today's announcement was Plants Vs. Zombies, Game of the Year edition, for Mac and PC. <yawn>


----------



## yogini2

It was a download to my Ipad today.  What others have talked about for the iPhone.  They changed the Michael Jackson zombie to a generic afro wearing disco dancer.  Pretty lame.  The MJ zombie was cooler.  Maybe got in trouble with the MJ people somehow.  Nothing new otherwise.


----------



## Starearedkid

I thought that was announced on July 29th--not on August 2nd.

*grumbles* And I was hoping for something new!


----------



## yogini2

I received an e-mail on Aug. 2nd that the PC/Mac version has been updated.  It has the same lame changes in Zombies plus a new Zombie you can create yourself and some new Mini-games.  There is a free download for one hour.  I haven't downloaded because I heard you lose all your saved status by downloading the new one.  I would lose all my Zen Gardens, my 1001 foot tree of wisdom and proof I made it to Flag 50 on Endless.  I'm not going for the upgraded version until I see what is involved.
Kathy


----------



## R. M. Reed

My brother gave me this game for Mac. I played for a while and got to a point where I just couldn't win. Do I have to go back and build up more - whatever I need? (It's been a few months, I forget all the details.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

yogini2 said:


> I received an e-mail on Aug. 2nd that the PC/Mac version has been updated. It has the same lame changes in Zombies plus a new Zombie you can create yourself and some new Mini-games. There is a free download for one hour. I haven't downloaded because I heard you lose all your saved status by downloading the new one. I would lose all my Zen Gardens, my 1001 foot tree of wisdom and proof I made it to Flag 50 on Endless. I'm not going for the upgraded version until I see what is involved.
> Kathy


I don't have any zen gardens yet on the iPad (I played it through completely on the PC, but not yet on the iPad. I upgraded and I still have my saved game and all my achievements....

Betsy


----------



## yogini2

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't have any zen gardens yet on the iPad (I played it through completely on the PC, but not yet on the iPad. I upgraded and I still have my saved game and all my achievements....
> 
> Betsy


No Zen Gardens on the Ipad version at any time, its only available for the computer version. You have to pay another 19.95 for the new PC/Mac version and I think it writes over the old program and you lose everything. I don't remember where I read that that happened to people (losing their past game levels). I think it was ApAdvice or just the comments in the App store.
Kathy


----------



## Cardinal

I just got Plants vs Zombies for the iPhone last night.  Liking it so far, is there a way to go back and play the levels I have already completed?


----------



## kindlemama

Cardinal said:


> I just got Plants vs Zombies for the iPhone last night. Liking it so far, is there a way to go back and play the levels I have already completed?


After you finish the game, you unlock Quick Play which allows you to go back to the completed screens. Enjoy! : )


----------



## Cardinal

Cool, thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

March 19 and 20, Plants vs. Zombies HD for the iPad is 1.99 instead of $6.99!

And some of proceeds go to Japan relief.


----------



## mooshie78

Just bought it myself since it's so cheap.  Seems pretty fun playing a couple levels.


----------



## Andra

Amazon had this as its free app of the day yesterday and DH and I are both somewhat hooked. We spent the evening yesterday sitting next to each other absorbed in our own games 

I'm glad that this thread with strategies is still around. I remembered about needing lots of sunflowers and that helped me get through the first few levels. I also didn't realize that if a zombie got through all my plants, the lawnmower would run him over. That saved me once or twice!

_edit to fix spelling!_


----------



## kindlemama

Andra said:


> Amazon had this as it's free app of the day yesterday and DH and I are both somewhat hooked. We spent the evening yesterday sitting next to each other absorbed in our own games
> 
> I'm glad that this thread with strategies is still around. I remembered about needing lots of sunflowers and that helped me get through the first few levels. I also didn't realize that if a zombie got through all my plants, the lawnmower would run him over. That saved me once or twice!


It is quite addicting, isn't it?   I just got it for my iPhone, and was disappointed to find that the iPhone's version doesn't have Survival Mode (once you beat Adventure Mode) like the iPad does.  Still fun, though. 

Where does Amazon have a free app of the day? I've never heard of that. Is it for apps for all the iDevices?


----------



## geko29

kindlemama said:


> Where does Amazon have a free app of the day? I've never heard of that. Is it for apps for all the iDevices?


Android only, actually. They have their own App Store for the Android platform, and they give away one paid app for free every day.


----------



## kindlemama

geko29 said:


> Android only, actually. They have their own App Store for the Android platform, and they give away one paid app for free every day.


Oh, okay, thanks. I didn't want to think I was missing out on anything. 

Make sure to visit Crazy Dave's shop and buy things as you collect more money.  I always buy the rake -- only costs $200 and lasts three games; it kills the first zombie, so it buys you a little more time at the beginning of each level.

Also, if you're relying on the lawn mower, then get the pool and roof thingies (don't know the names) from Crazy Dave when you get to those levels -- they work just like the lawn mowers, but in the water and on the roof. 

Have fun!!!!   

Edited to add: Oops, just noticed the response came from geko29. Thanks, geko. The rest of my post is obviously meant for Andra.


----------



## Andra

Thanks kindlemama!
The Amazon App Store is just for Android devices and right now it doesn't work if your carrier is AT&T. So my phone is out of luck but I can get things for my tablet.


----------



## Andra

Hah!!! Whack-a-Zombie!!!!! Love it!!!!


----------

